# Hero Dog Rescues Two Pups Trapped In Moving Kayak



## Prairie dog (May 23, 2021)

Hero Dog Rescues Two Pups Trapped In Moving Kayak​
https://www.msn.com/en-ca/video/vir...d-in-moving-kayak/vi-AAKizcM?ocid=mailsignout


----------



## jujube (May 23, 2021)

Impressive skills but according to another story, Robbie the Lab is being trained for water rescue and this was a practice.


----------

